# Time for a new smoker, why should I switch to Pellet?



## Three B's (Apr 13, 2021)

My Smoke Hollow 44 has treated me well over the past 9 years.  6 moves and 3 states it's taken a beating and continues to pump out amazing food.  But, it has been beat up a bit and parts are wearing out so it's time for me to get something new.  I do utilize the large capacity so that's a must and I was thinking about switching over to the dark side and going pellet style this time.  I'd love a Yoder but $2K is not happening so probably the RecTeq 700 or Camp Chef Woodwind 36.

Appealing part is the ease and the fact that I could go from a Weber Grill and SH Smoker to One unit.  My concern is smoke flavor, we enjoy heavy smoke flavor that I can achieve with the propane unit.  I've read that pellets don't give the food much more than a light Smokey flavor.  Anyone have or tried both?  What's the truth?   What else should I consider?


----------



## JCAP (Apr 13, 2021)

The more I'm at this hobby...lifestyle (?)....the more my tastes change to a simple lighter smoke flavor is best. YMMV but in a pellet grill that's what you typically get. But you can add a pellet tube to the grill and amp up the smoke flavor for sure.

You might also consider a Masterbuilt gravity charcoal smoker or a WSM. It really depends on what you want to do...the Masterbuilt and pellet grills will give you a more hands off experience. The WSM does too but there is a small trial of getting it to temp.

So, what kind of smoking experience do you want?


----------



## sandyut (Apr 13, 2021)

Rec Tec all the way.  I love mine and it has been flawless for 2.5 years.  if you already know how to smoke meat, they are a dream.  the low/extreme smoke setting does pump out the smoke.  I use it for an hour or two before revving it up if I want more smoke.


----------



## Chasdev (Apr 13, 2021)

Pellet spitters offer one thing, they are set and forget but the smoke profile is pretty weak.
All the smoking tubes in the world won't create the same bark and flavor of an offset stick burner.
My Webers, Kamado and pellet burner now sit under covers. (except for my Smokey Joe which rules when it comes to burgers, steaks and direct spatchcock chicken).
I'm wearing out my Masterbuilt 560 at a rapid pace, and smoke profile is the reason.
I get pellet burner ease of operation and 90% of the smoke profile of my stick burner (now sold off).


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 13, 2021)

You can get a BBQ Guru for the WSM and it becomes pretty much hands off.  Nothing going to replace chunks of wood for taste.  I go back and forth between pellet and WSM but prefer the WSM.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 13, 2021)

I have a Rec Tec that has been a trusted friend for years, but once I figured out my WSM, it’s been my go to.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 13, 2021)

So glad I only paid $200 for my pooper.  
Pooper very good for low and slow, but I haven't liked a grill cook.
Might be my learning curve.
I still "grill" on the kettle.


----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Apr 13, 2021)

I have a Rec Teq and love it. The whole unit and WiFi make is so convenient that I almost feel like I am cheating! I fill up the hopper, dial in my temp(from my phone) and set it and forget it! With how busy life can get these days it's nice to not have to sit by the smoker and monitor everything for hours. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 13, 2021)

I have a Camp Chef Woodwind 36. I bought it for 1100 square inches of grilling space. I also like that I put a 9 pound pork shoulder in it 2 hours ago and now I'm in bed, not tending or worrying about tending my WSM. Just my two cents.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 14, 2021)

I have the WSM with the BBQ DigiQ digital temperature controller. Well worth it.
Set it and forget it. 
This was an overnight smoke, 14 hours total. 1 bag of charcoal, a few apple chunks and never worried about temp. loss or gain.


----------



## Three B's (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback.  I think I'm out on a pellet, just wouldn't be satisfied with it.  I'll have to look into charcoal options.  I might end up with another propane unit but I'd really like to try a new challenge.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2021)

I have a Smoke Vault Propane smoker that I have had for 7 or 8 years & I use more than my other smokers. Yes the flavor is a bit better in my WSM, & even better in my Lang. But sometimes you just don’t feel like spending the whole day tending to the smoker. So if it’s a short smoke I will probably use the SV, if it’s a long overnight smoke I will use the WSM/ Guru setup. But if it’s a nice cool day & I want the best rack of ribs & beans I’ve ever eaten then the Lang is the way to go. You just can’t beat the flavor of meat cooked over a wood fire IMHO!
Al


----------



## retfr8flyr (Apr 15, 2021)

It sounds like you need to look at the Masterbuilt gravity charcoal smoker lineup. Their grills give you ease of use and great flavor.


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 15, 2021)

Chargriller just showed off their competitor to the gravity fed Masterbuilt cookers. In my experience, Chargriller tends to be better quality than Masterbuilt but we'll have to wait for people to get their hands on them. The Masterbuilt gravity fed cookers had some teething issues when they first hit the market (nowhere near as bad as the Weber Greasefire pellet burners though).


----------



## Three B's (Apr 15, 2021)

I’ve started looking at the GF smokers.  Awesome price point even with some mods and a fire board.  I went to Home Depot and they only had the smaller MB and I’d consider the 1050.  Lowe’s didn’t have the Char Griller in stock.  I really want to see them in person


----------



## WV_Crusader (Apr 16, 2021)

I have a GMG Daniel Boone WiFi and love it! I do have the DG Downdraft mod and use a tube as well.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 16, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> I have the WSM with the BBQ DigiQ digital temperature controller. Well worth it.
> Set it and forget it.
> This was an overnight smoke, 14 hours total. 1 bag of charcoal, a few apple chunks and never worried about temp. loss or gain.
> View attachment 492655


Thats what I'm talking about.  Cant hardly beat it!


----------



## larryfoster (Apr 25, 2021)

Just stumbled on this thread after another struggle with my Dyna Glo offset.
I'd started thinking about a pellet smoker  
But those Masterbuilt gravity smokers look pretty cool.

Was wondering about how reliable and durable the electronics are

Maybe Uncle Joe could send me another stimulus check?


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 25, 2021)

larryfoster said:


> Was wondering about how reliable and durable the electronics are



Reliable - 10/10.  I'm only a few uses in but it's spot on with temp control.  Very impressive.
Durability - TBD.  I have some concerns here.  There are some easy steps I think you can take to improve durability, but this really needs to be rethought in the next iteration of these from MB.  You can see my previous post about what I did to improve durability of my electronic components.


----------



## larryfoster (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback, mcokevin.

I'm still in the impulse stage and deciding whether my wife will just freak out or outright kill me.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 25, 2021)

larryfoster said:


> Thanks for the feedback, mcokevin.
> 
> I'm still in the impulse stage and deciding whether my wife will just freak out or outright kill me.


Hah hah hah.  Easier to get forgiveness than permission!

I lucked out, I was hesitant to spend the money but my wife pushed me towards doing it (she loves the Q, both for the taste and because when I smoke she doesn't have to cook for 4 days!)


----------



## Millberry (Apr 25, 2021)

JWFokker said:


> Chargriller just showed off their competitor to the gravity fed Masterbuilt cookers. In my experience, Chargriller tends to be better quality than Masterbuilt but we'll have to wait for people to get their hands on them. The Masterbuilt gravity fed cookers had some teething issues when they first hit the market (nowhere near as bad as the Weber Greasefire pellet burners though).


I heard you can actually get a good wood "taste" with that Masterbuilt.   Myh WSM is so "set it and forget it" that it almost drives me crazy. Makes me want to buy a Lang just to have something to do every 30-45 minutes


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 25, 2021)

Millberry said:


> I heard you can actually get a good wood "taste" with that Masterbuilt.   Myh WSM is so "set it and forget it" that it almost drives me crazy. Makes me want to buy a Lang just to have something to do every 30-45 minutes


The WSM runs great. I cut my teeth on mine and feel bad she got demoted. The kicker for me was the ability to do overnight smokes and get six solid hours of sleep.


----------



## JLinza (Apr 25, 2021)

Three B's said:


> My Smoke Hollow 44 has treated me well over the past 9 years.  6 moves and 3 states it's taken a beating and continues to pump out amazing food.  But, it has been beat up a bit and parts are wearing out so it's time for me to get something new.  I do utilize the large capacity so that's a must and I was thinking about switching over to the dark side and going pellet style this time.  I'd love a Yoder but $2K is not happening so probably the RecTeq 700 or Camp Chef Woodwind 36.
> 
> Appealing part is the ease and the fact that I could go from a Weber Grill and SH Smoker to One unit.  My concern is smoke flavor, we enjoy heavy smoke flavor that I can achieve with the propane unit.  I've read that pellets don't give the food much more than a light Smokey flavor.  Anyone have or tried both?  What's the truth?   What else should I consider?


Masterbuilt Gravity series 1050 is not a bad way to go, lots of cook surface. And price isn't bad compared to some others. I love mine so far, if you go with that though, check out LSS mods for some extras.


----------



## Millberry (Apr 25, 2021)

AMEN


----------



## slapshot1 (Apr 26, 2021)

JWFokker said:


> Chargriller just showed off their competitor to the gravity fed Masterbuilt cookers. In my experience, Chargriller tends to be better quality than Masterbuilt but we'll have to wait for people to get their hands on them. The Masterbuilt gravity fed cookers had some teething issues when they first hit the market (nowhere near as bad as the Weber Greasefire pellet burners though).


That Chargriller appears to be out, or about to appear for sale. It does look like it was better designed and should be more durable than the Masterbuilts.  I'm awaiting the first reviews.


----------



## Three B's (Apr 26, 2021)

980 will deliver Thursday


----------



## slapshot1 (Apr 27, 2021)

Three B's said:


> 980 will deliver Thursday


This looks like a quality alternative. Any chance they will be offering a smaller size? 90% of the time, I grill and smoke just for myself and my fiancee, and this is obviously a larger grill.


----------



## Tomsfinebbq (May 12, 2021)

The best reason to me is that you will cook on it soo much more than you ever have any other grill/smoker.   I have cooked on offsets, gravity feds, kamados, and now pellets.   I use the pellet at least 5 times as much as I did other cookers and probably more.   Over one memorial weekend I cooked 7 times on it some days all 3 meals.   Now I have gotten rid of the kamados and have 3 pellet models instead.   Not going back.   Pellets produce the flavor my wife and I enjoy and the ease of use is unreal.


----------



## mcokevin (May 12, 2021)

Tomsfinebbq said:


> The best reason to me is that you will cook on it soo much more than you ever have any other grill/smoker.   I have cooked on offsets, gravity feds, kamados, and now pellets.   I use the pellet at least 5 times as much as I did other cookers and probably more.   Over one memorial weekend I cooked 7 times on it some days all 3 meals.   Now I have gotten rid of the kamados and have 3 pellet models instead.   Not going back.   Pellets produce the flavor my wife and I enjoy and the ease of use is unreal.


The best smoker is the one you use!


----------

